# Bluetooth doesn't work



## Dougal (Jan 6, 2013)

I changed my system to ver. 4.1.1 at the beginning of December 2012. In the main the system works well. I have a grumbling point though, as follows;
Before I changed away from the stock system on my phone (which was becoming boring), I could connect my phone using Bluetooth with my car, a Nissan Juke.
Everything worked and I would have instant access to my music on my phone and could advance to the next track or previous track without any problem.
Now, I can play my music through Bluetooth but, only once I have started playing it on my phone. This means when I am travelling I don't have the facility to change the change tracks or anything. I have to draw into the side of the road to change albums.
I am wondering if this might be due to the new system seeing all my music as individual albums again and have to create a new playlist containing all my tracks from all my albums. I didn't have to do this before with the stock music player that came with my Samsung which, when the cars' Bluetooth connected, would start playing from the last played track.
I am using the paid for version of N7player, which is a very accomplished music player with lots of options.
Could it be that I need to set something up in some way in N7player for the cars' Bluetooth to see the music tracks and have control without me having to touch the phone.
This is what used to happen before, as I said, all I had to do was make sure that I had set play for 'random' tracks and the system would find tracks on different albums and randomize them itself.

Thanks for any help with this.


----------

